# Zona Privada > Laboratorio Mágico >  Duda sobre Acceso al Laboratorio Mágico

## Dim

Me ha surgido una duda debido a la denegación de mi entrada al Laboratorio,lo ual respeto ya que es una opinión.pero lo que no estoy tan de acuerdo es con la espera de 2 meses para volver a pedir acceso.Para mi gusto lo veo algo excesivo.Lógicamente lo veo apropiado para un tiempo de "entrenamiento" para mejorar fallos y demás,pero si ocurre como en mi caso particular,en el que no disponía de cámara (la cual ahora dispongo),envié un vídeo en el cual realizaba un jeugo de hace 4 años,lógicamente sin pulir.
Mi duda es si ahora que dispongo de mi cámara, como ya dije 4 meses despues del estrepitoso vídeo,debo esperar los 2 meses,ya que yo creo que en el tiempo despues de la grabación,tuve lo que yo denomino "época de entrenamiento".
Esto es una duda/opinión,la cual me gustaría que aparte de que me la resolvieran,opinaran ustedes lo mismo.

----------


## Coloclom

Yo tampoco lo veo bien, debería ser al menos, medio año.

En la prueba de acceso para entrar a una sociedad mágica uno puede ponerse nervioso, fallar, cometer algún error, etc. Porque sabe que le están examinando otros magos, y a eso no estará acostumbrado.
Pero una prueba de acceso mediante video... Tenemos mucho tiempo para pensar que juego enviar, como enfocarlo, pulirlo, colocar la cámara de tal manera que nos quede un ángulo superchulo, grabarlo 12 veces y finalmente decidir cual es la que mejor ha quedado.

----------


## renard

bueno yo no puedo entrar en el laboratorio cosa que no me preocupa pero estoy de acuerdo con coloclom,deberia ser bastante mas de dos meses.tampoco entiendo estas ancias para entrar en el laboratorio todo ha su tiempo ya entraras,explico porque me parece poco lo de los 2 meses,si alguien no tenia el nivel o las cualidades que se exijen para entrar no creo que en solo 2 meses las consiga.

----------


## Pulgas

El Laboratorio pretendemos que sea un lugar serio. Serio desde que se decide enviar un trabajo, hasta en los comentarios que se expresan en él.
Las normas de entrada están claras y todo el mundo tiene acceso a ellas. Cuando alguien envía un trabajo de una calidad no demasiado elevada (bien por su antigüedad o bien por falta de trabajo), se expone a quedarse a las puertas y, de ser así, ya sabe que ha de esperar esos dos meses de los que hablamos.
Ojalá esto nos sirva de reflexión y nos acostumbremos a enviar traajos un poco más cuidados. El enviar algo viejo, poco trabajado, con errores serios (y más sabiendo que eso sucede) puede leerse como desinterés, y eso es algo que no nos apetece fomentar.
Lo siento Dim, pero habrás de esperar dos meses.

----------


## Dim

Bien, comprendo las opiniones además acabo de calificar yo mismo el tema como inútil.Pues me acabo de fijar y en ¿Cómo se accede? ponía lo de los 2 meses,osea que fue fallo mío.Lo que me parecía excesivo es que Sin aviso mandar un vídeo y si no te aceptaban,2 meses más.
Aunque leyendo algunos comentarios les doy la razón,aunque me centré más en mi caso personal,pues hasta ayer (exactamente) no tenía cámara de vídeo y solo disponía de un único vídeo de un viaje que hice y me grabaron.
Aún así ya que he visto que lo especificaba las normas,no me parece mal.

----------


## Ravenous

Si no tienes cámara, pregunta a quien tienes que preguntar, melón. Será por cámaras...

----------


## golfov

una duda que me ha surgido para el acceso, tengo un video de hace unos meses en una actuacion en directo ese video me valdria o seria mejor grabarme solo en casa realizando algun efecto.

----------


## t.barrie

A ver, si se trata de un video exclusivo para el laboratorio, se agradece el trabajo y el interés por entrar en el laboratorio. Aún así, no hay ningún problema en que nos enviéis un video de alguna actuación.
Por cierto , voy a cerrar el hilo, y si hay alguna duda más vais a este: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f104/dudas-27447/

----------


## t.barrie

> una duda que me ha surgido para el acceso, tengo un video de hace unos meses en una actuacion en directo ese video me valdria o seria mejor grabarme solo en casa realizando algun efecto.


 
golfov. recuerda que hay que cumplir los requisitos de antigüedad, y de número de mensajes. http://www.magiapotagia.com/f104/como-se-accede-27445/

----------

